# Helping a friend.



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I thought this would be a good place to turn.

Basically my friend used to be somewhat of a Jockey but as she doesn't do it anymore she has put on some weight and the fact she is on the pill has some what made her become a bit of a podge as she likes to call it.

She has exams coming up and I was wondering if you could recommend a diet which would help her knock of that 1.5 stone kinda quickish yet still keep her energy levels up as she needs it for her exams.

I told her to hit cardio about 4 times a week as she has alot of the equipment at home such as cross trainer etc.

She's 5.9 and 9.5 stone.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

She doesn't sound like a chubber with those stats Splint.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

She isn't happy with the weight she has put on. Im no expert in diets.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I think all she'll need is a higher protein, lower carb, healthy fats approach along with her training/cardio and she should come back down quickly, its not as if the fat has been there for 15 years like many who want to diet.

Have a look on my Extreme Nutrition site in the articles section, there is a fat loss diet there which you could use as a template and tailor to her specifics (i.e. being a woman she's bound to say "I can't eat that" to something!).

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------

